# Como puedo reparar un tornamesa?



## siegfried (Abr 11, 2007)

la marca es: PIONEER    y dice: Quartz-PLL FULL-AUTOMATIC PL-400
suena asi como demasiado lento tiene un botón para aumentar la velocidad pero asi suena demasiado rapido, y tiene unos foquitos rojos que segun mi papá (que me lo regaló) no se deberian de mover pero si se mueven jeje
ya intentamos abrirlo y echarle un como afloja-todo al motor, y no sirvio de nada, alguen me puede decir como arreglarlo yo sin tener q llevarlo a algun lado????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2007)

El modelo da cuenta de que es un giradiscos tipo high torque. Estos platos usan un pll para evitar las fluctuaciones de velocidad en la rotación del motor. Puesto que se trata de una tornamesa de tracción directa, de nada te sirve lo del afloja-todo.

Insisto con lo del pll. Si en 33 va muy lento y en 45 va bien, seguramente el problema está en el pll. Los ajustes no solo se hacen en un ciruito digital, también se usa un stroboscopio para comprobar la velocidad de giro.

Recomiendo que no le metas mucha mano al plato si no sabes repararlo. En todo caso, te convendría caer un una casa especializada en equipos profesionales, pero ojo a esto: que sea de equipos profesionales y no una casa de reparación de videocaseteras porque ahí es donde la cosa se puede complicar.

Ahora me viene en mente una cosita.... ¿tiene pitch? probaste ponerlo en +/-0?

Saludos,


----------

